# Any clomid success stories out there..?



## aRainbow (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello ladies, I'm due to start clomid soon and I need some success stories!! All I ever read on here is "clomid - BFN" or "clomid - didn't ovulate".   This makes me sad that it won't work...

I need some positive vibes!!



xxx


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

I'm sure others with more experience will be along soon, but in the meantime: I ovulated with one egg on my first month of Clomid at 50mg. We decided the time wasn't right and were worried about a multiple pregnancy so didn't try that month in the end.

Good luck!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*aRainbow*, I always ovulated on clomid, and very well too. Unfortunately it didn't work but it does for many. Don't be too disheartened you just need to find the right thing for you. Best of luck. X


----------



## KH1986 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi arainbow, I am currently on my 5th cycle of clomid, I'm due to test next week. I can tell you clomid has worked with my ovulation,as I now ovulate every cycle day 17,unfortunately I haven't fell pregnant but fingers crossed I will very soon  Please try & stay positive. I know it's very hard...but keep your chin up  Xx


----------



## kappa (Dec 4, 2012)

Stay positive. I was only on clomid for one month didn't ovulate on it and they tried provera to induce a bleed as well which didn't work so they moved me straight onto injections. BUT a girl I know conceived her little boy using clomid and now has a very healthy 2 yr old! So what works for one may not work for another. We're all individual and you just have to give it a go- what have you got to lose!?


----------



## Blondiebown (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi, couldn't just read and run.

I concieved my beautiful son on Clomid. I have PCOs and was not ovulating. I had a laparoscopy with ovarian drilling. First month on Clomid I concieved. 

I did concieve again on Clomid on the third month a year after my son was born but it ended with an ectopic pregnancy. But that was due to other factors,  not a side effect of Clomid. I have a profound fondness for Clomid as it enabled me to have a son.

Give it a chance, I thought it wouldn't work and I was totally wrong. Best of luck to you xx


----------



## catie_s (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Rainbow,
I have a clomid success story for you 
I got my twin girls from my 3rd cycle of clomid despite severe MF infertility, none of us expected the clomid to work it was just a way of sorting out my cycles while i was waiting to start a new round of icsi to try for a sibling for our eldest.
It was actually a year ago today i got my surprise bfp and when my hcg came back at over 18,000 they sent me for a scan at 6weeks where i saw 2 sacs and 2 little HB . None of us could believe it but they were true miracles and arrived on valentines day this year!
Sending you lots of positive vibes - clomid CAN work xxx


----------



## martinak (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi Rainbow, I am coming up to my 12th week of pregnancy...so hopefully if all goes well our little one will be a Clomid success story.

I have PCOS and didnt ovulate, on my second round of Clomid (100mg) i was told I had a cyst and it wouldn't work this time around...3 weeks later I had my BFP 

Good luck with your Journey!

Martina


----------



## moo84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi, you can see from my signature that clomid didn't work straight away for us, but after ovarian drilling I got a bfp on my next clomid cycle. So keep the faith, my clomid success story is now 8 weeks old and currently snoring in her crib next to me!

Wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

That's good to hear for me moo. Currently lying awake the morning after drilling because of the pain. Hope it all works out for me too! X


----------

